
Dictionary of Algorithms and Data Structures - LiveTheDream
http://xlinux.nist.gov/dads/
======
jws
Looks like the creator announced a plan to stop caring for the dictionary in
January of 2012. FASTAR apparently agreed to take it over, but if they did it
is locked behind their authentication system.

Someone should scrape and preserve.

~~~
easytiger
its dying because its not a wiki

<http://xlinux.nist.gov/dads/HTML/bplustree.html>

there is tons of stuff on b+trees online but nothing there. Could easily
remedy that with a small amount of work

------
saurabh
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_algorithms>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_data_structures>

------
throwaway100001
I made a mirror of the website.

[https://mega.co.nz/#!8h4SxKqb!f7KgcRgfN1TeHJdB9-yh-
iISiAdb-c...](https://mega.co.nz/#!8h4SxKqb!f7KgcRgfN1TeHJdB9-yh-iISiAdb-
cS6-08Oqu2C5lA)

------
alex_h
This is a great resource, but may need a bit of an update. It's missing
Wavelet Trees for example.

------
33a
Neither detailed nor comprehensive. Most of these are just random pieces of
jargon with 1-sentence explanations. They also forgot to add a bunch of really
fundamental data structures too. Where are range trees? They are in like every
database in existence.

------
vy8vWJlco
I wish there were a ready offline/download version of this one.

~~~
mashematician
You can use <http://www.httrack.com/> to build a local version of the site for
your own use.

~~~
vy8vWJlco
Thanks for the idea (and karanbhangui). I'm a little uncomfortable scraping a
government website in these litigious times, so I was hoping NIST had a big
PDF or something. :)

~~~
phyalow
Haha I scrape my banks website everyday 24/7. They dont care / wont notice.

~~~
gvkalra
scrape bank's website? What for? Just download your bank statement
periodically :)

------
scoop
On behalf of FASTAR: we've updated our main page (fastar.org) to include
information about the imminent migration of DADS to FASTAR.org. The site will
remain open for public access.

------
Roboprog
That's an overwhelming list. Well worth a bookmark, though.

